
Collaborative Programmable Music - xd
http://overtone.github.io/
======
tosyx
If anyone is interested, the default language for writing Supercollider
programs is based on Smalltalk. The standard library is well organised and was
a revelation to me on how to use OO properly.

The main mechanisms used for composition are lazy streams (via generators),
events (via prototype-like composition), and higher level structures (via
classes).

Of course the client has been replaced by Clojure in Overtone, and I'm pretty
sure I've seen JavaScript clients in the wild as well...

It's worth pointing out that the underlying synthesis and routing engine is
extremely versatile, with signal graphs compiled from a user-authored OO AST.

I'm looking forward to returning to Supercollider next year as I'm hoping to
return to study sound design and composition. My stuff is currently at
soundcloud.com/slex...

~~~
widdershins
Really enjoying your Soundcloud, and wanted to mention that I too am a
SuperCollider lover. As you say, the language constructs and standard library
are quite impressive, and they go a long way to facilitating creative coding.

I've been wanting to get into functional programming for a while, so I think
I'm going to play with Overtone - seems like a fun way to learn Clojure!

~~~
tosyx
Thanks for listening, glad you like it =) There's more to come in the next few
weeks...

------
tessierashpool
Massive coincidence, I just wrote an ebook about hacking music with Overtone
(and also Node.js) and published it on my blog. I hope the link doesn't get me
hellbanned:

[http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2013/11/new-ebook-
hacking-m...](http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2013/11/new-ebook-hacking-
music-and-midi-and.html)

------
Robadob
Can anyone confirm whether this is the software used by the AlgoRave
collective in the article that was posted the other day. I tried looking
around their websites for the software they used, the closest I reached was
that it used haskell. (AlgoRave article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6808744](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6808744))

This looks very similar however It doesn't mentioned haskell anywhere, despite
the syntax looks like haskell/a similar functional language.

~~~
jamii
Everyone uses different tools. Lots of people build their own. Overtone, the
tool in this post, is a clojure frontend to SuperCollider
([http://supercollider.sourceforge.net/](http://supercollider.sourceforge.net/)).
Overtone is used to describe synthesiser networks which are then executed by
SuperCollider.

------
rimo
Here is a presentation of Overtone from Sam Aaron at the clojure conj 2011.
[http://youtu.be/imoWGsipe4k](http://youtu.be/imoWGsipe4k)

------
csmuk
I'm a proficient keyboard (piano, analogue synth, workstation) and woodwind
player (and not quite as proficient programmer). Can someone sell this to me
as to be honest I have no idea what it does or where I could stick it in my
workflow?

------
diminish
What do you think of ChucK for the same purpose, anyone?

~~~
sitkack
Linguistically, ChucK reminds me of PHP. That said, if you want to learn it,
[https://www.coursera.org/course/chuck101](https://www.coursera.org/course/chuck101)

~~~
diminish
It looks like Java/C++, with an interesting syntax. Concurrency model and time
and duration as builtin types makes it interesting.

